# Rio Ferdinand Being Mum And Dad



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Late notice as this starts in 5 minutes. 

I've read that this is well worth a watch. It follows the family after the death of Rio's wife due to cancer.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Im sure it will be but I find since becoming a parent I just can not watch things like this. Funny how it changes your perspective on things once you've had kids.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Luke M said:


> Im sure it will be but I find since becoming a parent I just can not watch things like this. Funny how it changes your perspective on things once you've had kids.


I agree...My cousin just lost his wife due to illness. May she rest in peace. She was 34 years old. She left behind a 6 and 8 year old boys. The thought of what he is going through just scares me. I cant imagine how it would feel to lose a life companion, love of your life and a mother of your children and end up with 2 small kids to care on your own  I really dont know how I would pick myself up if that ever happened to me god forbid.

Ive seen a quick video of Rio talking about his kids and just wandering if they are OK or not...

...stuff like that really must affect you for the rest of your life.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Defo a really hard watch this is. 
New found respect for Rio though!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think the message to be learned is that grief has to be dealt with and can't be compartmentalised. By sharing the grieving process with the kids through writing memories it not only opens up a a dialogue but a shared supported experience.. My admiration and heart goes out to all in this situation.


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was worth a watch and a hard thing for him to do. Not many macho men would be as open on TV.

The only thing I don't agree with is living in Portugal for all the school holidays. The kids should be surrounded by their family and friends to find a settled life.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not had the chance to see it yet but I will on I player, my heart goes out to Rio and his children.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Watched this last night with the Mrs and got to say it touched both our hearts. 
As per the Portugal thing it was his Wife's favourite place to be and a place where they was going to retire too. That is why the kids go out there with him in the summer.
From what he said he still wants there mum to be in there life (May be a good or a bad thing)

Also for the family Rio seems to have his and Rebecca's parents over there so obviously they are not alone and are surrounded by people.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just reading that his mum has also passed away due to cancer. Only 58 too. 

Really tough time for the family.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Really sad news about his mum passing away, just as he's coming to terms with his loss of his wife now this must bring it all back to him. Keep strong Rio.


----------

